# Another western PA newbie



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome. Have your bees been ordered yet and what kind ?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome Larry
There is antoher beesource guy close to you in Worthington "Powernapper" but you gota kinda watch him he will go to sleep on you


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We list a resource on our site that is right near us. It will save you about a 3-hour round trip drive to Spencer and at least $10 per package.

I think Jerry only charges $65 for a 3# package. I think he's bringing in 600+. He sells out every year. Order now. The bees have a very good reputation. They are not trucked all the way from California, stressed like what you may find elsewhere.

P.S. We'll see you at the Western PA Beekeepers meeting in February!


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

honeyman46408 said:


> Welcome Larry
> There is antoher beesource guy close to you in Worthington "Powernapper" but you gota kinda watch him he will go to sleep on you



Thanks honeyman46408, Worthington is very close... I'll try a PM later today.



blueskybeesupply said:


> We list a resource on our site that is right near us. It will save you about a 3-hour round trip drive to Spencer and at least $10 per package.
> 
> I think Jerry only charges $65 for a 3# package. I think he's bringing in 600+. He sells out every year. Order now. The bees have a very good reputation. They are not trucked all the way from California, stressed like what you may find elsewhere.
> 
> P.S. We'll see you at the Western PA Beekeepers meeting in February!


Blueskybeesupply, I did see your website but didn't see any info other than a phone number for your supplier (I googled his name looking for a web site). Does he have Carnolian or Russian? I may be away the 2nd week in April, and was hoping to pick up late April/early May. I certainly do like the idea of a shorter drive!

Larry


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Jerry's bees come from a commercial beekeeper who raises bees in the Carolinas. He picks them up at midnight and has them back in the morning, ready to go. They are probably primarily Italians, but they are survivor stock and good honey producers.

I like Carnolians for our climate myself. I don't recommend Russians when first starting off though. When we have sold packages to new beekeepers, they have been Italians, New World Carnolians and Minnesota Hygienic.

It's often hard to find specialty queens in packages; you can always requeen later. Hope this helps. No matter what, you are going to learn a lot and the bees will take care of themselves, with your help.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this site to be a great place to learn more about bees & beekeeping. I use the 'search' function a lot: many times the answers to my questions have been discussed in previous threads. Be sure to check out the subforum "How to Start Beekeeping" - lots of good info there. 

Here's the contact info for local bee clubs in PA:
http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/Reports/Map/Contacts and Inspectors.htm


----------



## mdaniels (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi--I am in NW PA, up near Erie. New beek as well, have a hive and a bee outfit (new for xmas from hubby)--haven't done anything with bees yet. I think the local club here orders them as a group, but not sure, so I will be interested to see where you get yours.


----------

